# Steinhatchee Scallops



## hyco (Oct 24, 2008)

Man we killed them. Some pretty big ones too


----------



## The Hired Hand (Jun 27, 2016)

Nice. going down in a week or so for 5-6 days. Go every summer and visit family. Grassy flats or south?


----------



## hyco (Oct 24, 2008)

The Hired Hand said:


> Nice. going down in a week or so for 5-6 days. Go every summer and visit family. Grassy flats or south?


Just south of the mouth of Rocky creek


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Awesome. Great harvest. I’m hoping Pt st Joe Is good as well this year.


----------



## The Hired Hand (Jun 27, 2016)

Out side of the islands or inside


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice job! Can you get to those areas without a boat? I’m not familiar with Steinhatchee.


----------



## FishnLane (Oct 1, 2007)

NICE!!!!! It looks like the same set up for cleaning that we do!!!


----------



## The Hired Hand (Jun 27, 2016)

Not to well Josh Grassy flats is a mile or more off dry land


----------



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

YUM!


----------



## hyco (Oct 24, 2008)

FenderBender said:


> Nice job! Can you get to those areas without a boat? I’m not familiar with Steinhatchee.


I don’t know of a place down there where you can wade to. St. Joe has some and their season starts Aug 16


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Well done Sir! Counting the days to PSJ, hope they are as thick this year as last, lol

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## hyco (Oct 24, 2008)

We headed down Aug.21 and again Labor Day weekend


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Wow those are whoppers


----------



## tiger297 (Jan 13, 2018)

Counting down the days. Planning to visit the in-laws in a couple weeks, hoping to get over to Port St Joe!


----------



## tyler0421 (Jan 10, 2008)

Dang! I just got back from there. We scratched out a limit every day but it took almost all day. We were North almost to Keaton.


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

jaster said:


> Well done Sir! Counting the days to PSJ, hope they are as thick this year as last, lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


When yall going ti PSJ? Me and the wife are planning on going 8/18-21 (weather permitting) 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

delta dooler said:


> When yall going ti PSJ? Me and the wife are planning on going 8/18-21 (weather permitting)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


16-18. So holler at me if yall on the water 18th!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## hyco (Oct 24, 2008)

We getting the 21 st so gonna pass each other on the road


----------

